# What do you think of this trailer?



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

Horse Trailers - Bumper Pull Horse Trailers - 9407 Horse Trailer
we resently bought this trailer. it has mangers but you can walk between them. our model acctually has no rear center post. when stopped to rest we can pat the horses and be between their heads if we go in through the escape door. the stalls are big and it is easy to use. have a look at the floor plan it gives a good rep of what it is like. so what do ya'll think? any other opinions out there?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I believe my friend has that trailer. I absolutely love it! I love the idea of having the mangers not take up the whole space, so they can get their head out of the manger away from the hay if they want, they don't have to constantly have to have their head be stuck in the manger. I love how you can say hi to them when you stop as you mentioned, and another thing is that you can teach a horse to back up a bit more easily by pulling on their tail because you can have one person pull gently on the tail and another person up front backing them up.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

How big are your horses?


----------



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

jumpingrules92 said:


> How big are your horses?


only ones that have ridden in it are 15-15.3hh TBs


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

My friend puts her tall lean Thoroughbred in it, hes 16.2, he has room to spare.


----------

